

Ask HN: Culture at various software companies - lunchbox

I'd like to do a psychology class project on the work culture at software companies, big and small. Does anyone know where I can find research/articles/case studies on the following topics?<p>- The effect of incentivizing workers with things like free food, on-site pampering, and a quirky, high-tech workplace (e.g. Google)<p>- Relationships/tension between developers, managers, marketing, etc. (e.g. developers resenting the "pointy-haired boss")<p>- How culture and work/life balance differ between startups and large corporations<p>- How the company's mission affects the motivation of its workers (e.g. "eat our own dogfood"/"don't be evil")
======
qhoxie
Companies like Google, Microsoft, Apple, and Oracle have a lot of blog posts
and the like outlining the culture in the workplace. Googling that is your
best bet.

Beyond that, you might have some luck emailing a company you cannot find
information on.

------
jgrahamc
At Electric Cloud and Scriptics where I worked with John Ousterhout we
documented the culture we wanted. See
<http://home.pacbell.net/ouster/startupCulture.html>

